

Wufoo On Asking Users for Their Feelings - unfoldedorigami
http://particletree.com/features/on-asking-users-for-their-feelings/

======
kirse
I was going to suggest:

This problem has me: <dropdown> or

This situation has me: <dropdown>

It's a support request, so people are certainly having a problem. Although
"situation" might be more neutral. I think my way is the best, and it doesn't
sound so drab as "Input Emotional State Parameters Here".

------
brlewis
"Emotional State" sounds too general to me. I went with "Current feeling for
ourdoings.com" specifically.

~~~
pmjordan
How about "I am feeling ... <dropdown>"

~~~
brlewis
Same problem. I imagine a user reacting negatively: "This isn't about my
emotional state; it's about your byzantine site navigation." Putting the
feeling question into the context of my site eliminates that.

